# New Mice - very excited



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Just taken delivery of my lovely new mice from 'Mousebreeder'

2 black does (one looks nice and pregnant from a blue buck mating! yeah!)
2 blue bucks

They are top quality lovely

I'll post pics when i've charged the batteries for my camera tomorrow!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, you tell us you got new mice and then you tell us we have to wait to see them!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lolz! sorry was too excited not to say something!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Piccies! Piccies! give us mousie piccies!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

2 Black does



















2 Blue Bucks



















I am in love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely, indeed!


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Beautiful mice - I can see why you were excited!

The blues look quite pale, am I right? It's a very pretty shade.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah they are quite light, not sure whether their coats will 'mature' a little, but they are from good lines so will make good daddies in the future! 

i'm new to mice, so others may be able to give better verdicts on their colouring. etc.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so jealous I could cry... those blues would be PERFECT for my lilac lines! hehehe

Gorgeous mice, no wonder you are excited! 

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sure i'll have some blues for sale this year!

just getting them to Bexleyheath from Manchester may be problematic!

I'm so so happy with these, I feel like i can start my mousery properly now.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They are darker irl than in the pics. The darker blue buck is a lovely shade and I kind of wished I'd kept him when I was putting them into the travel tanks :lol: They will darken with age a little. The black does are both blue carriers and were each mated to a different one of my 2 stud bucks to give a better start. These are from SarahC's lines as I have now nabbed these for myself.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah they are darker irl.

I'm so grateful to get these, so i have a real start to my mousery. Looking at these mice, i think i'm breeding Blue and Blacks now!

oh and maybe some RW's from my others.

thanks so much Cait for these.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

do you think the darker of the two blues is 'showable'? he has a complete black tail and great colour over the feet.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem, if you need more in future or any rws just let me know. If you do want to breed blacks you'd need separate stock to start from as being crossed with blues these will be beaten by 'pure' blacks on feet and vent. Have you got photos of your rws?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

He could be shown but as with all blues the vent will be the problem. No harm to get some practise in though!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well he is my favourite and only mouse i may think of showing.

bit late in the day for tomorrows show, but maybe later in the year.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have a Maxey and take him to the show they may let you add him in since it's only one mouse. Can't lose anything!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Blues are terrible for tan vents, I have noticed that myself!

I am expecting a blue litter in about a week


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

no Maxey, thats something i need to buy a few of!

can you hire at shows.

I won't take himtho, moving him around straight after that trip yesterday. Also i've never been to a mouse show so want to suss it out myself before i take mice for showing.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the blue mouse playing in the moss!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I will get me a black buck as well soon. I'll speak to some people tomorrow at the show.

I only have poor pics of my RW's , but they are just babies at the mo. I'll get some more pics up soon.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Look forward to pics  Peter Barker is the man to ask about blacks, or you can try Seawatch Stud (Phil and Sam).


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are adorable! You have beautiful mice there, I can see why you're in love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is lighter than what I am used to on this side of the pond; I bred a satin doe this color because it a diluted version of the blue her mother carries.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If I have time I'll take a photo of dad in natural light and try and get an accurate colour representation - the flash can do funny things to blue coats.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, he looks a little dark in the pics but they were taken outside in sunlight (albeit a bit dim at times) without flash. Sorry they're not too great but I admit I was in a bit of a hurry 














































And this is the other blue stud buck I have; the observant will notice that his does have overgroomed him as though he's wearing a bindi :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

stunning!

great to see the dad to my two.


----------

